# is this a good deal on 90 gal



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

have the chance to get this. 90 GALLON TANK WITH STAND CANOPY AND GLASS TOP. GREAT TANK THICK GLASS WITH OVERFLOW SYSTEM BUILT IN
PRO CLEAR 200 WET.DRY SERIES SYSTEM. colarlife duel 48 inch t5 lighting system for $200 2 years old. And for 50 bucks more he will sell me this stuff.
2) TWO QUIET ONE 4000 PUMPS. EHEIM 2213 PUMP SYSTEM. GREAT FOR THE TANK HAS EXTRA FILTERS,PADS, AND CLOTH. a uv colorlife 18w uv system and heater. He even has a SUPER COOL BLUE FRESHWATER LOBSTER/CRAWFISH he will give me. Will the crawfish bother the fish as long as thet are not small ?
Sorry about the caps i copied and pasted out of the add he is going to call me back this evening to see what i want


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

cutlass79500 said:


> have the chance to get this. 90 GALLON TANK WITH STAND CANOPY AND GLASS TOP. GREAT TANK THICK GLASS WITH OVERFLOW SYSTEM BUILT IN
> PRO CLEAR 200 WET.DRY SERIES SYSTEM. colarlife duel 48 inch t5 lighting system for $200 2 years old. And for 50 bucks more he will sell me this stuff.
> 2) TWO QUIET ONE 4000 PUMPS. EHEIM 2213 PUMP SYSTEM. GREAT FOR THE TANK HAS EXTRA FILTERS,PADS, AND CLOTH. a uv colorlife 18w uv system and heater. He even has a SUPER COOL BLUE FRESHWATER LOBSTER/CRAWFISH he will give me. Will the crawfish bother the fish as long as thet are not small ?
> Sorry about the caps i copied and pasted out of the add he is going to call me back this evening to see what i want


That's a good deal, I'd try to get it all for $225


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

That is an amazing deal. I recommend jumping on that.


----------



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well the guy never called me back this eve like he said he was going to guess i will see if he does tomorrow. If not will keep looking. I just do not understand why people put adds in cl and either never call you back or calls you days later and never remove the add after it sold. I buy lots of stuff off cl and fish tanks are the worst for buying.


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

It's possible he already sold the thing. I know I recently had a couple ads up on CL and had several inquiries to buy all at once, only to sell to the first ones to show up... 'course, I then sent "I'm so sorry" e-mails to everyone who didn't get it. 

craigslist is crazy.


----------



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

alyssabentley said:


> It's possible he already sold the thing. I know I recently had a couple ads up on CL and had several inquiries to buy all at once, only to sell to the first ones to show up... 'course, I then sent "I'm so sorry" e-mails to everyone who didn't get it.
> 
> craigslist is crazy.


Its possible but he called me from work said he wouldnt be home till after 8 and would call after he got home. Lives less then 10 miles from me


----------



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am not sure how he got mixed up but its all worked oul. I go pick it up tomorrow night. He said he would take 250 for everything as long as everything is in good working shape i will get it all.
I have some really creative ideas in this tank build hopefully they will work. One of the things i want to do is have air bubbles coming out of my driftwood you will have to see it cant describe it


----------

